
Why Amazon’s New Lambda Cloud Service Is A Huge Deal - graycat
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazons-new-lambda-cloud-service-is-a-huge-deal-for-developers-2014-11
======
graycat
The article is "Why Amazon’s New Lambda Cloud Service Is A Huge Deal" and is
in part about responding to _events_ and mentions a connection with IFTTT.

Well, without getting to things that are new, there are some related old
things! If like the new things, then might also want to look at some of the
old things!

There is C. Forgy's RETE algorithm for _expert systems_ where have _rule
based_ programming of If-Then statements. Here the logical expression after
the 'IF' is in terms of _working memory_. Then conceptually, continually all
the 'IF' statements are evaluated and for the ones that are true the
corresponding 'THEN' statements are executed.

There was a programming language to do this KnowledgeTool from IBM Research.

Well, the article is in part about software that responds to events from
system management, events from outside the software. So, might let the
_working memory_ be changed from some sources of _events_ from outside the
IFTTT or expert system software. The _working memory_ that is changed might
have some _object-oriented_ ideas, say, with an inheritance hierarchy that can
be changed in real-time during execution. Then software executing the If-Then
statements might be multi-threaded and use _working memory_ in a way that has
database-like _transactional integrity_ and automatic deadlock detection and
_roll-back_ of the partially completed but deadlocked (transaction) work that
was cancelled.

The same group at IBM Research did that and called it Resource Object Data
Manager. The intention was system monitoring and management of server farms
and networks.

So, using software something like IFTTT to monitor servers that issue events
is old stuff! If like such things, then might look into some of the old stuff.

